# Brads Home Theatre



## Guest (Dec 30, 2006)

So having a little knowledge is a dangerous thing.
Like I know I have gone about my home theatres in just about the worst way possible.
No voice matched tweeters here... Everything is miss mashed bought when and where I could finding deals wherever I could..
I'm Running two rooms here, HT room an BR..

HT
Display: EnFocus Litepro 570 (Old school, literally came from a local college $75)
Screen: Egytpian Cotton Bedsheet (Framed with 1/4 round trim wood)
Receiver: Yamaha RXv740 $300 (Purchased as a "last years model" sale, bought two)
DVD: DVP-NS70h (also bought two on sale at $99 each)
L/R: Allison Acoustic CD7's (Bought from Salv Army Shop $50 reconed for $80)
C: Yamaha NSC200 (used from local home theatre shop $45)
Rear: Polk Audio (can't remember the model and their too high on the wall to check right now)
Little angled bookshelf jobs that have the tweet on the bottom, the mounting bracket for hanging is the beck leg for tabletop.. anyone know the model on those? Purchased clearance at retailer (about $100 for the pair)
Sub: Polk psw202 (open box buy $140)

In the Bedroom 
Display: Viewsonic n2750 LCD (this is where I got screwed $750)
Receiver: Same as above
Dvd: same as above
L/R: Mid 80's KLH's (running to other rooms for model Numbers lol) They are three ways with a 10" woofer on the backside, Yardsale buy $50 for pair!
Center: JBL Nstudio series (the large molded plastic, not small metal one, open box buy $80)
Rear: Advent Baby III's (Flea market find $20 for pair, another $25 in replacement Tweets)

So like I said, all really good stuff individually and I got it at what I felt were great deals, building the
systems as I got piece's or found deals. But I know these kind of setups must irk the **** out of you folks that I know have put so much effort into voice matching, room tuning etc...

Funny thing is, what brought me to this site was the REQ software to try and tune my monitors to my room in my music recording space... (KRK rokit 8's and older alesis point sevens in there 

I'm interested to see what if any response this gets, I have the mind of a purist really, but the budget of a hobo, so tell me what you think


----------



## drf (Oct 22, 2006)

> I'm interested to see what if any response this gets, I have the mind of a purist really, but the budget of a hobo, so tell me what you think


I think everyone has to start somewhere and you can always upgrade one component at a time. just tune it all together as best you can and enjoy it. I am in the same boat as far as budget goes, but never let that deter you. The best thing about the path you travel on is that at the end of the day you will have a more down to earth appreciation for whats what in HT as apposed to someone who has only ever experienced top shelf gear and never had to compromise for the sake of cost. Remember at the end of the day its all about your ears not the budget or brand.

cheers,
dr f


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

You have definitely given support to the fact that anyone can get into home theater and music listening on a small or tight budget. Many people think you have to spend thousands, when in reality, if you are a bargain hunter, it can be done for hundreds.

Excellent job... :clap:


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2006)

Thanks guys for both your Kind responses!!
I wold like to add (and I am ashamed) that I misnamed my precious bedroom mains..

I typed klh when I meant to abbreviate Klipsch, they are kg2-wo's that sound AMAzing!

I don't know if you folks are familiar with any of these pairs, or if you could suggest whether or not I should try different combinations together.. As I'm beginning to use my bedroom as my main listening space (basements getting cold as Maine winter sets in) I'm thinking of swapping some stuff between the two...

I was using the Klipsch and Advent in the BR because they both handle full range sound well (and I'm not running a sub in there) So my receiver is set to "Large" type speakers all the way around in there..
as well as LFE set to output to Mains L/R..

Also Pro's and cons of running my main lines in the theat through the speaker terminal connections on my sub and back out to the mains, VS using the LFE (rca/sub) output on my reciver to the powered sub.
And straight out to the L/R channels. The only thing I've really noticed when experiementing is that 2ch Music playback kicks the sub alot more when the L/R channels are patched through it.. 

Cheers,
Brad


----------

